

Local.js: An IPC framework for open-architecture Web applications - pfraze
http://httplocal.com

======
wesleytodd
> Imagine if a Web application were more like your operating system. You could
> run programs that add features, choose where your data goes, and share your
> changes with other users.

Awesome.

~~~
camus2
meh,it's the definition of SOA.

~~~
wesleytodd
Sure, but I don't see other people doing SOA in the browser. So I will amend
my statement: "In the browser!?! Awesome."

------
rpedela
I don't quite understand what this is for? I get that you can create
pipelines, but at a higher level when would one need this functionality?

~~~
pfraze
It's for building Web applications that can be modified independently of the
host service by the users. Think of applications that are plugin heavy -
Emacs, Vim, Sublime, Photoshop, 3dsmax, MS Excel (in its way). Similar things
could be done with, for instance, user-pluggable forums. The goal is to use
Worker VM containers and permissioning so that plugins are safe to share
between users.

~~~
rpedela
I see. Makes sense.

------
JohnDotAwesome
Really loving the piping example. It would be interesting to see more small
composable utility web services out there. A sort of standard library of APIs

------
hypertexthero
Upvote for the Pink Floyd reference.

------
zemo
hmm I can't seem to figure out whether this does or doesn't have any support
for HTTP pipelining.

~~~
pfraze
HTTPL multiplexes all of its messages over a single channel (which postMessage
is) and so it supports pipelining and full-duplex.

------
abhishek99
Why not just use sockets?

